# Coccidia and dirt floor barn issue



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Due to the warm wet weather have had to treat more for cocidia this year than any other. My goat feeders are up and they only get hay and browse there is no grass that they will eat in the pasture now that they rye died out.
I am pointing the finger at the impossible to strip or it floods bard and didnt know if I could really soak it down with kennel clean or something and keep the goats out for a few days or just have a time period to keep them out of the barn as I feel thats where they keep getting recontaminated, 
Any thoughts?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a dirt floor and its very very humid and damp here (probably similar to you guys, only not as hot). I strip the stalls, spray heavily with bleach, top that with lime and then cover it with kiln dried shavings. That seems to help. Cocci and Liver flukes are the bane of my existence because of the wetness. All my kids are on cocci prevention and fed a medicated grower feed. Knock on wood, no cocci problems in a long, long time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bleach isn't doing anything to dirt, it only disenfects clean...if you wash a surface with soap and water, then bleach it, it will disinfect the surface. Dry is the only thing that kills cocci, worms, bacteria etc in the soil. I filled the barns with shavings, then took off the top layer every weekend, until at about 4 weeks we were hitting dirt, I then filled it again, by 8 weeks the kids were out of the kid barn and moved to the woods pen, new clean pen that had yearlings in it the fall before. That and the prevention in goatkeeping 101 kept the cocci and worm burdens in my kids so low that I never treated. Building excellent immunity is the only way to 'treat' in the south.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Like Sully mentioned, we've been under solid rain for about a month now and I keep patting myself on the back for doing something several years ago when this happened. I covered my dirt based stall floors with several inches of sand to provide leveling and then tightly fitted in those thick rubber stall mats. They clean so easily that it's no problem at all to lay down wood shavings on agricultural lime every day and just clean it up the next.
Outside the stall area we put in a covered 20 x 16 loafing area with half walls to keep rain and snow from blowing in on the South and West walls. If it weren't for these preps, I'd have some serious cocci on my hands by now!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Allan I had a literal mote dug on the north side of my barn...the grade increased on the north side of my barn up to a small hill, everything ran down hill, add the roof draining and it would flood my barn. I hand dug a mote all down the north side so it would drain around the barn, worked wonderful! Goat folks are ingenious!


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

we are going to try the stall mat thing I have two and going to put lime down tomorrow then the mats with pellet bedding under flake and hopefully that helps. Once my appraisal is over with we are going to dry the girls up and take the herd to the horse barn for a couple weeks and move some fencing around and have a new shelter tempted to set the old one on fire but I know it wouldnt do much good. How long do they live in soil?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've always wanted to install stall skins. One of these days...


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, I don't know about you folks out there in Texas and other western states but this rain had better stop soon... The ground is so wet now that even after a week without a gully washer (no sun to speak of either) the hay fields are swampy and nobody can do a first cutting. That means there'll be no second cutting either!
As much work as it is to handle 800 pound wraps of haylage, that may be what we end up having to store up for the winter. The girls are still healthy but I've had to clean the loafing area out twice now with the tractor because nobody wants to play out in the rain. Anyway... for those who haven't put stall mats down, you really, REALLY should give it a go. Super easy to clean!


----------

